# has any one hared of hakko denshin ryu jujutsu?



## martial artis (Sep 8, 2004)

has any one hared of hakko denshin ryu jujutsu? if so can some one tell me if it is a good martial art to use on in the streets


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

what matters most for street effectiveness is your willingness to train hard


----------



## wadokai_indo (Sep 8, 2004)

martial artis said:
			
		

> has any one hared of hakko denshin ryu jujutsu? if so can some one tell me if it is a good martial art to use on in the streets


It is a derivative of Hakko-ryu Jujutsu, and thus shared the Daito-ryu lineage. Very traditional Jujutsu.. well basically it's Hakko-ryu with another name. If you like Aiki arts, this is a good art to learn. And the formal techniques that you learned could be easily applied in real fighting situation if you have a good teacher.

I got these information from Mr. Roy Hobbs, a menkyokaiden in this style.

www.dentokanhombu.com


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.hakkojujutsu.com/

This is also a nice link to Hakko Denshin-ryu. My sensei (Ben Haryo, AKA Wadokai Indonesia whose account is now closed) told me that Mr. La Monica (owner of the website) is a legitimate menkyo kaiden in Hakko-ryu.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 7, 2005)

LaMonica Sensei has alwasy been very highly regarded in the Hakko Ryu community.  I don't think he changed much at all with regards to the training, it's mostly just a name change since he is no longer affiliated with the honbu.

If you are looking for good training, you can't go wrong here.

"Mr. La Monica (owner of the website) is a legitimate menkyo kaiden in Hakko-ryu"  This is also true.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 9, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> LaMonica Sensei has alwasy been very highly regarded in the Hakko Ryu community. I don't think he changed much at all with regards to the training, it's mostly just a name change since he is no longer affiliated with the honbu.
> 
> If you are looking for good training, you can't go wrong here.
> 
> "Mr. La Monica (owner of the website) is a legitimate menkyo kaiden in Hakko-ryu" This is also true.


 
Hello Jim McCoy, how are you? Are you training with Mr. La Monica as well? 

I know of several Hakko-ryu teachers in USA, my sensei told me about them. If not mistaken, these people are prominent in Hakko-ryu in US: Roy Hobbs, Dennis Palumbo, Julio Toribio & Michael La Monica. 

I heard, the first pioneers of Goshin Budo (Kuniba style) in USA such as Mr. Baillargeon (sp?) also studied some Hakko-ryu, is that true?


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello,

Yes Mr. Baillargeon did study Hakko Ryu, I beleieve under James Benko who introduced Hakko Ryu to the U.S.  I have some information onmy web site at www.jimmccoy.com but I have some new information to add.  I had a details wrong.

Mr. Baillargeon was the U.S. Representative for Seishin Kai under Shogo Kuniba.  I believe Mr. Benko studied Karate with Mr. Baillargeon also.
I do know that Baiilargeon and Benko ran the U.S. Seishin Kai and the Hakko Ryu Martial Arts Federation together.  They had one newsletter and even designed a patch - a picture of which is on my site.

Kuniba Soke had his "Goshin Budo" ideas for a long time, but it was not accepted in Japan.  He had Seishinkai members here who were hungry for what he wanted to teach who also had the Hakko Ryu background.  So he incorporated thier Hakko Ryu into what he taught them in order to make it easier.  Kuniba himself never trained in Hakko Ryu and was not affiliated with any of the Hakko Ryu organizations, as many mistakenly believe.  But what is taught by people like Roy Hobbs, Butch Velez, Ricky Adams and myself (as well as some others) is highly influenced by Hakko Ryu.

Others teach Kuniba Ryu Goshindo, which has no Hakko Ryu influence at all.

I never trained with LaMonica Sensei.  My Hakko Ryu teachers are Lemuel Stroud and his seniors Clayton Tuck and Mark Moore of the National Martial Arts Association.  Mr. Stroud was the original Jujutsu Director of Mr. Baillargeons NKJU.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 12, 2005)

"Clayton Tuck"  This should have read "Clayton Tucker".  I just now noticed the typo.  The NMAA is based in North Carolina. www.nationalmartialarts.com
There is probably going to be a clinic in the Spring in the Greenville area where you can come and train.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 13, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> Kuniba Soke had his "Goshin Budo" ideas for a long time, but it was not accepted in Japan. He had Seishinkai members here who were hungry for what he wanted to teach who also had the Hakko Ryu background. So he incorporated thier Hakko Ryu into what he taught them in order to make it easier. Kuniba himself never trained in Hakko Ryu and was not affiliated with any of the Hakko Ryu organizations, as many mistakenly believe. But what is taught by people like Roy Hobbs, Butch Velez, Ricky Adams and myself (as well as some others) is highly influenced by Hakko Ryu.


 
Hello Jim san,

Thank you for the information! This is very interesting. Do you have any idea why Kuniba soke's Goshin Budo was not accepted in Japan at that time?


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 13, 2005)

My understanding was that it was not accepted mainly because there were no kata.  There may have been other reasons.

He had the idea of combining his Karate, Judo and Aikido for a long time.  He had been teaching the Motobuha Shito Ryu Karatedo Kata, using Judo and Aikido to show variations on the bunkai. 

All I know fo rsure was that he applied once to have his "Goshin Budo" accepted and it was denied.  Some years later, after developing some kata and having the system more organized he re-applied (with help and support from Gozo Shioda) and it was accepted.

He had plans to develop more kata, but he took ill and passed away before doing that.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 15, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> My understanding was that it was not accepted mainly because there were no kata. There may have been other reasons.
> 
> He had the idea of combining his Karate, Judo and Aikido for a long time. He had been teaching the Motobuha Shito Ryu Karatedo Kata, using Judo and Aikido to show variations on the bunkai.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear. Too bad he passsed away and his ideas died out in Japan. My teacher's teacher lived in Japan 1962-1972 and yet he never heard of Kuniba Goshin Budo, even though he knew Hayashi-ha Shito-ryu of Hayashi sensei.

I hope that Kuniba sensei's students in the USA can keep this unique Jujutsu system alive.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 15, 2005)

Shogo Kuniba was primarily a teacher of Motobuha Shito Ryu.  Uner his/Hayashi Sensei's leadership, the Seishinkai became the largest karate organization in Japan and the second largest martial arts organization.  The Kodokan was the largest.  Although his "goshin budo"/Goshindo" was not widely practiced in Japan, Kuniba was very highly regarded as a Karate teacher and quite well known.

It is sad that his other talents were not as widely recognized.  As highly skilled as he was in Karate, he was equally skilled in kobudo, iaido, and jujutsu.  He was just a natural born martial artist.

The Kuniba Kai (www.kunibakai.com) exists to promote his arts and teachings and is run by his son Kozo.  They do teach the goshindo in Japan.

There are several groups in the U.S.  Some teach the older Goshin Budo format.  Soke Kuniba did name Bill Price in his will as head of the Goshindo system in the U.S..  Although the Kuniba Kai does operate here.  The Kuniba Kai is an international organization.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 16, 2005)

I recently discovered another Hakko Ryu instructor, Garner Train Sensei of Michigan who also Daito Ryu.  I think anyone interested in either art may be interested in contacting him.


----------

